# No Knock Warrants



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Mods more to the appropriate section if this is the wrong spot.

Another fatality during a No Knock Warrant is all over the news. No charges, get ready for protests and riots.
Kid was on a couch, came up with a gun pointed at the police.
Good shooting per the rules.

But, if someone busted into my river cabin or house, without warning, I'm pretty damned sure I'd be slinging lead or trying too.

What says the PFF braintrust?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

No Knocks have their purpose, but they better make sure they have the right house.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Trueya fer sure, but if it's right and the popos are clean, one less criminally. If it's bad and it's dirty, then it's not right and they'll pay. We'll see. 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

No knocks should be stopped. Seen them go bad in a single heartbeat in too many places. Up in Newport News when I was stationed at Ft Useless, the flying Narc squad, 4 man team with long hair, leather jackets and jeans( trying hard to look like bikers) kicked in a door at 2 am. Head narc heard a bedroom door slam shut, kicked that one open and caught a chest full of 00 buck. Shooter fired through a wall and took out 2 more. The shooter was a 74 year old woman. While she was taking out 3 out of 4 of the Narcs...the drug dealers one floor below grabbed their stash and Departed the premises.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No knock warrants are unconstitutional and should be outlawed.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The ATF should pay $500.000 for every dog they kill.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> The ATF should pay $500.000 for every dog they kill.


The ATF shouldn’t even exist


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> The ATF should pay $500.000 for every dog they kill.


Why $500 for a dog?


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

No knock warrants have their place in law enforcement as a tool. No knocks are used for many reasons including officer safety and community safety.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> No knock warrants have their place in law enforcement as a tool. No knocks are used for many reasons including officer safety and community safety.


Bullshit. Innocent people and officers have lost their lives over them. If an officer mistakenly busts up in the wrong house and gets killed and all of a sudden it’s the shooters fault. They are unconstitutional and have got many innocent people killed/arrested.

Saying that I’m pretty sure you’re LEO if I’m thinking correctly? If one of your guys lost his life after they busted in the wrong house you’re good with explaining that to his family?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> No knock warrants have their place in law enforcement as a tool. No knocks are used for many reasons including officer safety and community safety.


Where is their place? Use SWAT for the entry if the suspects are that dangerous.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Another Facebook post and replies.

I though this was a fishing Forum…


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> No knocks should be stopped. Seen them go bad in a single heartbeat in too many places. Up in Newport News when I was stationed at Ft Useless, the flying Narc squad, 4 man team with long hair, leather jackets and jeans( trying hard to look like bikers) kicked in a door at 2 am. Head narc heard a bedroom door slam shut, kicked that one open and caught a chest full of 00 buck. Shooter fired through a wall and took out 2 more. The shooter was a 74 year old woman. While she was taking out 3 out of 4 of the Narcs...the drug dealers one floor below grabbed their stash and Departed the premises.


Holy shit! Who could blame her?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Another Facebook post and replies.
> 
> I though this was a fishing Forum…


Yet, once again, here you are.

Funny comment from someone who has showed their ass numerous times on here about Trump. But I digress.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

farcebook sucks.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Yet, once again, here you are.
> 
> Funny comment from someone who has showed their ass numerous times on here about Trump. But I digress.


ergo joey's thread, "hey, ocean master". ?
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> ergo joey's thread, "hey, ocean master". ?
> jack


Meh I’m going to bed.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Meh I’m going to bed.


Old man.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Old man.


he ain't going to bed. he has to chaperone us.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Old man.


He needs testosterone injections


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Damn was just getting ready for the shit to go down! Lol


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Splitt is correct. We literally have an amendment against such actions. There have been innumerable incidents where completely innocent American citizens have been killed or maimed due to the wrong address. Surround the house, light up the neighborhood with police lights and sirens and wait for the guy to come out. I can't believe anyone is supportive of these. Civil asset forfeiture is another unconstitutional police action. If we outlaw both of those, policing will be much better in this country.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Holy shit! Who could blame her?


State of Virginia tried to. Arrested her for murder...lost at trial, then lost the civil suite she filed against the NPN police...


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Bullshit. Innocent people and officers have lost their lives over them. If an officer mistakenly busts up in the wrong house and gets killed and all of a sudden it’s the shooters fault. They are unconstitutional and have got many innocent people killed/arrested.
> 
> Saying that I’m pretty sure you’re LEO if I’m thinking correctly? If one of your guys lost his life after they busted in the wrong house you’re good with explaining that to his family?


So you think no knock warrants are unconstitutional right? Can you provide case law? Try rereading the 4th amendment.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Where is their place? Use SWAT for the entry if the suspects are that dangerous.


their place? Prevent loss of evidence, hostage, domestic ……..


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

Trble Make-rr said:


> No knock warrants have their place in law enforcement as a tool. No knocks are used for many reasons including officer safety and community safety.


If they're used for community safety, then why are so many innocent people gunned down in their sleep during these raids by trigger happy cops? No amount of drugs that could be potentially flushed down the toilet or evidence that could be disposed of are worth ANYONE's life. If the officers were so concerned for their safety, then maybe announce themselves or wait for the perp to leave the home and corner them elsewhere in the open. And don't say that getting them in their sleep, around their family, is any safer than taking them out in the open. If you argue that, then you're basically saying their family, that's also sleeping in the same domicile, is disposable and not worth more than anyone else that could be out in the open near where they take them down. Due process needs to be followed. Relying on an officers intuition or a confidential informant doesn't warrant a search. It's been proven multiple times over the past several years that cops are getting these warrants on unsubstantiated claims. No knocks have been abused enough. They need to end. It's obvious they don't work for shit. This failed war on drugs needs to end. It's done nothing but cost us taxpayers money and caused the deaths of innocent people and cops for no reason. I look forward to your reply and counterargument. I'd be more than happy to back up any and all of my claims with factual articles and documents.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I you bust up in my house with a gun your getting a load of #4 buckshot. End of discussion.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm more concerned with volunteer firefighters up here.


----------



## Runned Over II (Aug 9, 2016)

I agree with the unconstitutional sediment... 

and.....

Once again, Jackass has something constructive to add. 



jack2 said:


> farcebook sucks.
> jack





jack2 said:


> ergo joey's thread, "hey, ocean master". ?
> jack





jack2 said:


> he ain't going to bed. he has to chaperone us.
> jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> So you think no knock warrants are unconstitutional right? Can you provide case law? Try rereading the 4th amendment.


You mean like case law that clearly violates the Second as well? Just cause there is case law doesn’t make it right or ok. You put too much faith in politicians.


----------



## Snoozin (May 20, 2013)

No knock warrants are mostly unnecessary. There are other, safer ways to bring someone into custody.
I agree with them being unconstitutional. My home is my castle, and stand your ground for openers.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Runned Over II said:


> Once again, Jackass has something constructive to add.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An old adage comes to mind here, something about a pot and kettle.


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

I would rather the bad guy have zero seconds than 10 seconds to get ready. No knocks have their place. I have seen the knock and talk go to shit quickly. And as far as the " explaining that to his family" no one forced anyone to take the job. He/she signed up for it. Its part of the territory. You only hear about a warrant that goes bad, not the thousands that don't.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

3rddown and 9 to go said:


> I would rather the bad guy have zero seconds than 10 seconds to get ready. No knocks have their place. I have seen the knock and talk go to shit quickly. And as far as the " explaining that to his family" no one forced anyone to take the job. He/she signed up for it. Its part of the territory. You only hear about a warrant that goes bad, not the thousands that don't.


That works good if it's the right address


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

YELLOWCAT said:


> That works good if it's the right address


totally agree and in a perfect world it would always work. This will never happen.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Runned Over II said:


> I agree with the unconstitutional sediment...
> 
> and.....
> 
> ...


Kinda put right out there, huh? Next time dont hold back. Boy howdy this thread went rogue.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Next we will hear "you have to break a few eggs if you want an omelet" speech.

No knocks are a bad idea.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Statistically speaking, I think the wrong address issue is moot. But But But....it does happen. I wise man (boss) once said to me: Don't bring me a problem unless you have the solution. In other words, stop bitching and think of appropriate replacement to accomplish the same goal. Also another adage that I like. "If you are not coming up with solutions then you may be part of the problem". 
They may sound corny 🤓 but they make you think.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

How about holding the person who got the incorrect address accountable? Put the wrong address on the warrant and someone gets killed and the one who made the mistake goes to jail for Murder or at the minimum involuntary man slaughter. If anyone else makes a mistake in their job and someone dies they are held accountable. Why should this be any different? I bet the wrong address thing would stop pretty quick.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Runned Over II said:


> I agree with the unconstitutional sediment...
> 
> and.....
> 
> ...


If you turn around Ill pull the stick out for ya.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I really want to hear one of these circumstances where a no-knock has its place.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Walton County said:


> I really want to hear one of these circumstances where a no-knock has its place.


A known violent felon is found to be breaking the law and would put the public/police at risk if the police just walked up and knocked on the door. I can see MULTIPLE cases where a no-knock warrant is necessary and justified. I find it hilarious that everyone wants to focus on the 1/10th of 1 percent where the police do something wrong rather than focusing on the number of criminals they keep off the streets and the safety of the community. In the 36 years I've been sober off of alcohol and drugs, it's funny to me<sarcasm alert> that I don't get "randomly" pulled over anymore and the police aren't at my house regularly.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Police don't need to have the wrong address for innocent citizens to bet killed or maimed or traumatized. Look at the case in Atlanta where a the nephew of the home owners was a suspected criminal who didn't live in the house. The police through a flash bang through the living room window right into a baby's crib blowing a hole in his heart. Then they kept the parents of the baby away from their child.

There is no place in our society for no knock warrants. Not if you value property rights and individual liberty. It is a great tool if you like big government over reach and activist judges.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Next we will hear "you have to break a few eggs if you want an omelet" speech.
> 
> No knocks are a bad idea.




You just got it.


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.


until its your child or grand child that's being held against their will with the possibility of harm coming to them if the po po is seen. then what? Oh I can hear it now, " they want need the Police because i am going to " then where is all the constitution paper waving. Yep its all good till you or your family is a victim and the need for a no knock warrant is deemed necessary. Believe me I have seen it numerous times.


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

3rddown and 9 to go said:


> until its your child or grand child that's being held against their will with the possibility of harm coming to them if the po po is seen. then what? Oh I can hear it now, " they want need the Police because i am going to " then where is all the constitution paper waving. Yep its all good till you or your family is a victim and the need for a no knock warrant is deemed necessary. Believe me I have seen it numerous times.


In my opinion, If my kids or grandkids are ever in a position where any kind of warrant, no-knock or otherwise, is needed pertaining to them or someone directly in their home, I have failed as a father at some point in the time preceding it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

photofishin said:


> A known violent felon is found to be breaking the law and would put the public/police at risk if the police just walked up and knocked on the door. I can see MULTIPLE cases where a no-knock warrant is necessary and justified. I find it hilarious that everyone wants to focus on the 1/10th of 1 percent where the police do something wrong rather than focusing on the number of criminals they keep off the streets and the safety of the community. In the 36 years I've been sober off of alcohol and drugs, it's funny to me<sarcasm alert> that I don't get "randomly" pulled over anymore and the police aren't at my house regularly.


The 1/10th of 1 percent(your made up percentage) are not worth recognizing because the police do good things most of the time? 
It is simple to make up some perfect case scenario, but they never exist. The whole thing is an exercise in futility. My original comment was hyperbolic. 



Straight Shot said:


> In my opinion, If my kids or grandkids are ever in a position where any kind of warrant, no-knock or otherwise, is needed pertaining to them or someone directly in their home, I have failed as a father at some point in the time preceding it.


Maybe.....but I still wouldn't just side with, "because I failed, the justice system can fail harder."


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

Straight Shot said:


> In my opinion, If my kids or grandkids are ever in a position where any kind of warrant, no-knock or otherwise, is needed pertaining to them or someone directly in their home, I have failed as a father at some point in the time preceding it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No sir you have not failed, BAD shit happens to very Good people all of the time. No amount of parenting in the world can stop evil. You can prepare for it, train for it and have a plan for it but evil is like cancer it has no limits and it doesn't discriminate.


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Walton County said:


> Maybe.....but I still wouldn't just side with, "because I failed, the justice system can fail harder."


Wasn’t my point, the justice system is there like it or not with all its pros/cons, albeit sometimes more than one or the other at times. 

I was speaking to more of the personal/family responsibility that seems to have vanished in today’s day and age and everyone looking to Someone else (LE or others) to fix problems that should or could have been dealt with if there was a decent familial structure where the parents actually cared. As a father if at any point my kids are getting raided in the middle of the night something has gone horribly wrong in their up-bringing. 

And before anyone starts in with the “you’ve never experienced xyz in your family, I’ll stop you there” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Straight Shot said:


> Wasn’t my point, the justice system is there like it or not with all its pros/cons, albeit sometimes more than one or the other at times.
> 
> I was speaking to more of the personal/family responsibility that seems to have vanished in today’s day and age and everyone looking to Someone else (LE or others) to fix problems that should or could have been dealt with if there was a decent familial structure where the parents actually cared. As a father if at any point my kids are getting raided in the middle of the night something has gone horribly wrong in their up-bringing.
> 
> And before anyone starts in with the “you’ve never experienced xyz in your family, I’ll stop you there”


I dont disagree with you. 

I think most people view these things through their own lense, which is understandable. 

Most of the times, you are dealing with kids raising babies for multiple generations. Then people stand by and say, "boy, if they just did better, their situation wouldnt be so bad!". It aint that easy and a silly statement. It is a gross over simplification of terrible circumstances. 

It is by the pure grace of God that I am not some statistic. For that, I am very thankful.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

No knock should be a No Go.
The whole concept is flawed from the very definition.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Splittine said:


> You just got it.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

3rddown and 9 to go said:


> until its your child or grand child that's being held against their will with the possibility of harm coming to them if the po po is seen. then what? Oh I can hear it now, " they want need the Police because i am going to " then where is all the constitution paper waving. Yep its all good till you or your family is a victim and the need for a no knock warrant is deemed necessary. Believe me I have seen it numerous times.


First...if there is a hostage...SWAT will be there...and a hostage negotiator handling the criminal...not the average street cop. You've been watching too many TV shows. SWAT isn't just going to run up and kick the door in and start shooting. They have to plan it out. How many criminals, how many hostages, location of criminals and hostages, ways to enter the building. My ex who was an MP was a sniper on the post SRT...military version of SWAT.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> You mean like case law that clearly violates the Second as well? Just cause there is case law doesn’t make it right or ok. You put too much faith in politicians.


Just where would I be putting faith on a politician ? I never mentioned a politician. I would hope that you can see where no knocks are the best option to *potentially* dangerous suspect or situation.


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

No Knock Warrants are like high speed pursuits, they typically place innocent people at risk.

Here is a story from the Mobile area, where the sheriffs dept & feds went to a house to pick up a man on a warrant & shot an innocent woman. Unfortunately the man they were looking for was already in the sheriffs jail. Complete incompetence.


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

https://tn-archive.fox10tv.com/news/mobile_county/wilmer-woman-shot-during-raid-in-which-suspect-already-was-in-jail-seeks-to-hold/article_c0e9a2f4-78c0-11ec-8a25-639df75b58d8.html


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Runned Over II said:


> I agree with the unconstitutional sediment...
> 
> and.....
> 
> ...


So what's your your problem with Jack. Apparently he has hurt your your feelings somewhere along the way or your just a Asswhole that does not understand people.Either way it makes you look like a arrogate asswhole. Calm down if someone gets in your feelings ignore it. Look up Jacks contributions to this forum(like you give a shit) and move on.Before you tear back into me just remember I give no shit's and you may think you are better than me and a lot of men on here. Fine with me. Call me out. I don't give any shit's. OR we can have a normal conversation about why you hate Jack. Either way pick your path educator or asswhole. Your choice.I look forward to your response to know the kind of man you are.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I don’t know why Jack got all the credit this time and I was left out but I’m pretty upset about it


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

About the same difference as a high speed chase cause someone stole $15 worth of gas. Puts innocent people at risk


JoeyWelch said:


> I don’t know why Jack got all the credit this time and I was left out but I’m pretty upset about it


Jack rolled in here and attained dickhead status way too soon. This is something that had be earned not just given by a few weak individuals. Keep your head held high Joey! At least you can sleep well knowing you earned yours the right way!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

JoeyWelch said:


> I don’t know why Jack got all the credit this time and I was left out but I’m pretty upset about it


Yea, what Joey said, and my earlier comment! 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> First...if there is a hostage...SWAT will be there...and a hostage negotiator handling the criminal...not the average street cop. You've been watching too many TV shows. SWAT isn't just going to run up and kick the door in and start shooting. They have to plan it out. How many criminals, how many hostages, location of criminals and hostages, ways to enter the building. My ex who was an MP was a sniper on the post SRT...military version of SWAT.


Talk about watching to many tv shows Ha. Sir you are dead wrong. It does not play out that way in the real world. All that crap you just posted happens in fantasy land, I have scratched out raid plans on the back of card board using a flashlight because there was no time for the SWAT hero's, you know the ones that show up AFTER the the patrol officers has been there for an hour. Your method of thinking is way outdated. You don't set up a perimeter and wait for SWAT anymore. Columbine taught us that. You stop the killing. That's right YOU do. But hey maybe we should all just listen to your ex who was an MP on a base.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

YELLOWCAT said:


> About the same difference as a high speed chase cause someone stole $15 worth of gas. Puts innocent people at risk
> 
> Jack rolled in here and attained dickhead status way too soon. This is something that had be earned not just given by a few weak individuals. Keep your head held high Joey! At least you can sleep well knowing you earned yours the right way!!


there is an easy fix to the problem. if i have offended anyone, i am sorry,. i thought i was friends with everyone.
i certainly did not attempt to get dickhead status.
jack


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jack2 said:


> there is an easy fix to the problem. if i have offended anyone, i am sorry,. i thought i was friends with everyone.
> i certainly did not attempt to get dickhead status.
> jack


I didnt really mean you were a dickhead Jack. I meant some other dickhead thought you were. Me and you are good!!!!!!!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

jwilson1978 said:


> Asswhole


🤣


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> About the same difference as a high speed chase cause someone stole $15 worth of gas. Puts innocent people at risk
> 
> Jack rolled in here and attained dickhead status way too soon. This is something that had be earned not just given by a few weak individuals. Keep your head held high Joey! At least you can sleep well knowing you earned yours the right way!!


Man you always know what to say to make me feel better. 😂


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It offends me that some are so easily offended


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

PompChaser315 said:


> 🤣





JoeyWelch said:


> It offends me that some are so easily offended


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

So the concensus seems to be:
-- No Knock Warrants are unnecessary and dangerous, perhaps unconstitutional (I agree)
-- Jack is an asswhole (I disagree)
-- This thread has gone off the rails (maybe true, but it's been entertaining)

I think we are missing a factor though. We know how many NNW's FAIL because the news blasts those out. We do not know how many SUCCEED. That would be an interesting statisic.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

just one more, phillip and i quit.
if y'all want to call me asshole, i prefer to be called MR. asshole.
jack


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

No knocks are a tactic that have their place in law enforcement. But they should be the last resort. If you’re saying they have to be done when a suspect might be armed and dangerous is in a house, okay they might make sense. But why go after the suspect in the house then? Why not just surveil the suspect, wait for them to leave the house and arrest them when they are at a huge disadvantage?

But are no knock warrants the problem, or is it police who are never held accountable? “Law enforcement officers kill about 1,000 people a year across the United States. Since the beginning of 2005, 121 officers have been arrested on charges of murder or manslaughter in on-duty killings, according to data compiled by Philip M. Stinson, a criminal justice professor at Bowling Green State University in Ohio. Of the 95 officers whose cases have concluded, 44 were convicted, but often of a lesser charge, he said.”








Few Police Officers Who Cause Deaths Are Charged or Convicted (Published 2020)


A wide gulf remains between the public perception of police violence and how it is treated in court.




www.nytimes.com





44 convictions on roughly 15,000 killings of American citizens who are innocent until proven guilty in a court of law. If cops were perfect in 99% of those cases that’s still 44 held accountable on 150 incidents. How about we start throwing police officers in jail when they kill a citizen without due process? How about we reign in police unions that put every tax paying citizen in danger? How about we make sure that when a shitty cop is fired for cause, or resigns to avoid being fired, that they don’t just get hired in another state?

That “thin blue line” is the personification of the government’s authority to break into your house, murder you, and get away scot free. Well I take that back, taxpayers will be on the hook to pay that civil suit, but that’s not going to bring your family member back. If you think you’re all about freedom and the constitution, you might want to start holding police accountable.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

jack2 said:


> just one more, phillip and i quit.
> if y'all want to call me asshole, i prefer to be called MR. asshole.
> jack


How about Sir anal spot?


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

OutsmartedAgain said:


> No knocks are a tactic that have their place in law enforcement. But they should be the last resort. If you’re saying they have to be done when a suspect might be armed and dangerous is in a house, okay they might make sense. But why go after the suspect in the house then? Why not just surveil the suspect, wait for them to leave the house and arrest them when they are at a huge disadvantage?
> 
> But are no knock warrants the problem, or is it police who are never held accountable? “Law enforcement officers kill about 1,000 people a year across the United States. Since the beginning of 2005, 121 officers have been arrested on charges of murder or manslaughter in on-duty killings, according to data compiled by Philip M. Stinson, a criminal justice professor at Bowling Green State University in Ohio. Of the 95 officers whose cases have concluded, 44 were convicted, but often of a lesser charge, he said.”
> 
> ...


statistics like that are fun and are the subject of every liberal's rhetoric about defunding the police etc. Here are some more statistics which , to me, are MORE alarming... Law Enforcement Line of Duty Deaths in 2022 (odmp.org) Look at the number of police killed in the line of duty in 2022. This war on the police has to stop and the idiots who say that police are the source of the problem need to STFU with the nonsense. There's a difference between holding police accountable and this absolute war on police that started under Obama and is raging today.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

jack2 said:


> there is an easy fix to the problem. if i have offended anyone, i am sorry,. i thought i was friends with everyone.
> i certainly did not attempt to get dickhead status.
> jack


You can take sorry and shove it up your ass...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

kmerr80 said:


> You can take sorry and shove it up your ass...


Sounds like you speak from experience.


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

kmerr80 said:


> You can take sorry and shove it up your ass...


said the youngster from tombstone.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

hjorgan said:


> Sounds like you speak from experience.


Little thing called sarcasm


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Forum turning into a Karen fest.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> How about Sir anal spot?


Wouldn't Joey have to knight him for that?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: Just sayin



Best tasting fish ever? COBIA!!!


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Boardfeet said:


> How about Sir anal spot?


Jack is now Mr. A (for short) or since it is a fishing forum Cap'n A. Y'all choose. or let Jack pick.🧐🏴‍☠️


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

OutsmartedAgain said:


> No knocks are a tactic that have their place in law enforcement. But they should be the last resort. If you’re saying they have to be done when a suspect might be armed and dangerous is in a house, okay they might make sense. But why go after the suspect in the house then? Why not just surveil the suspect, wait for them to leave the house and arrest them when they are at a huge disadvantage?
> 
> But are no knock warrants the problem, or is it police who are never held accountable? “Law enforcement officers kill about 1,000 people a year across the United States. Since the beginning of 2005, 121 officers have been arrested on charges of murder or manslaughter in on-duty killings, according to data compiled by Philip M. Stinson, a criminal justice professor at Bowling Green State University in Ohio. Of the 95 officers whose cases have concluded, 44 were convicted, but often of a lesser charge, he said.”
> 
> ...


Your parents have any Children that lived?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Your doing good Jack.
Keep up the hard work.
Proud of ya Dog


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

photofishin said:


> statistics like that are fun and are the subject of every liberal's rhetoric about defunding the police etc. Here are some more statistics which , to me, are MORE alarming... Law Enforcement Line of Duty Deaths in 2022 (odmp.org) Look at the number of police killed in the line of duty in 2022. This war on the police has to stop and the idiots who say that police are the source of the problem need to STFU with the nonsense. There's a difference between holding police accountable and this absolute war on police that started under Obama and is raging today.


Being retired Military, I don't take "line of Duty Deaths" lightly. I also don't take mistakes lightly either. I ran scenarios over and over again to make sure there was no collateral damage. If unannounced entry is made in my dwelling, someone is not walking away. So be it. You can always knock. You can always wait till I come outside. Time is on your side. Stop the gung ho bravado!


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

photofishin said:


> statistics like that are fun and are the subject of every liberal's rhetoric about defunding the police etc. Here are some more statistics which , to me, are MORE alarming... Law Enforcement Line of Duty Deaths in 2022 (odmp.org) Look at the number of police killed in the line of duty in 2022. This war on the police has to stop and the idiots who say that police are the source of the problem need to STFU with the nonsense. There's a difference between holding police accountable and this absolute war on police that started under Obama and is raging today.


THANKS OBAMA!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That wind was something else today.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Some of y’all need a drink


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

this thread has been a lot of fun to read. some very interesting thoughts on here. i've put on some dark shades to make sure nobody sees me.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

any of y’all seen this? reviews say old Ben had a way with the ladies?








Benjamin Franklin | Ken Burns | PBS | Watch Benjamin Franklin: A Ken Burns Film | Full Documentary Now Streaming | PBS


Ken Burns’s four-hour documentary, Benjamin Franklin, explores the revolutionary life of one of the 18th century’s most consequential figures, whose work and words unlocked the mystery of electricity and helped create the United States.



www.pbs.org


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

And to stay on topic, what do y’all think old Ben would do if they didn’t knock? Lol


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

halo1 said:


> And to stay on topic, what do y’all think old Ben would do if they didn’t knock? Lol


Blunderbus to the first one through, a cane sword for the rest, pepper box if they rush him


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> That wind was something else today.


Damn sure was went to the river it kicked my ass! LOL


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

knock on my door, get a hi and can I get you something good to drink! dont knock u get 🍺🤣


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kmerr80 said:


> You can take sorry and shove it up your ass...


I get it lMAO and true!


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

OutsmartedAgain said:


> Why not just surveil the suspect, wait for them to leave the house and arrest them when they are at a huge disadvantage?


I have wondered this for years. What say you current LEOs?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

RockB said:


> I have wondered this for years. What say you current LEOs?


Waco could have been avoided had the feds listened to the sheriff...who told them Koresh left the compound ev ry Tuesday and came to town alone.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It’s all about power.
And power is never giving up freely.
It has to be taken.

Theyll never give up the no knocks . These days, the only people giving up power are the citizens.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> Damn was just getting ready for the shit to go down! Lol


Look at this lonely looser.

You must check the forum before you wipe your ass…

Just as bad as SplitTale.

Hey SplitTail I bet you’re bald with a beard. Do you know how fucking stupid That looks?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Look at this lonely looser.
> 
> You must check the forum before you wipe your ass…
> 
> ...


Your wife give you the temporary wifi password again?

And definitely not bald. Maybe next time sport.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like somebody got their prescription refilled


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

JoeyWelch said:


> Looks like somebody got their prescription refilled


VERY STRANGE!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Way more sexy than this forum is ready for


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang that what you do put miracle grow on it? Gonna be all white soon. Mine is getting more gray.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Dang that what you do put miracle grow on it? Gonna be all white soon. Mine is getting more gray.


Charlie we grow them superbeards over here


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It’s times like these that I wish I wore underwear.
Id mail Ole Keith a box full of skidmarks.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i was thinking about starting a thread, "let's piss somebody off" and i will be the president.
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

🥞 🥞


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> View attachment 1088830


Hell I got more gray than your old ass.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHHA


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

beard of the month club. new members get a free beard comb to get that shit you ate last night. 
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Ocean Master said:


> Look at this lonely looser.
> 
> You must check the forum before you wipe your ass…
> 
> ...


Before and after and now will be thinking of you during


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

What!!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> What!!


He said I check the forum before I wipe my ass


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> He said I check the forum before I wipe my ass


After I read it again, I figured it out. I was reading it on a phone and can’t see good


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> After I read it again, I figured it out. I was reading it on a phone and can’t see good


I know how that is!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

gettum, wilson. i got my shades on.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> gettum, wilson. i got my shades on.
> jack


I’m not trying to piss no one off just return the favors. Lol


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> After I read it again, I figured it out. I was reading it on a phone and can’t see good


Bifocals, testosterone, crepe skin cream, grey begone, whats next?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Joey, I like those glasses who makes them?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Joey, I like those glasses who makes them?


Maui Jim


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

lastcast said:


> Bifocals, testosterone, crepe skin cream, grey begone, whats next?


Im gonna need to start wearing a cape if it any of it starts working.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

no way I would dye my beard, even if it's all gray like Chase's beard then so be it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’m not dying anything either
Proud of my gray


----------

